# Heya Guyz and Ladyz, had to show off my doggies are well!



## RatHappyRattery (Dec 14, 2010)

Heya all, Its Kristin again, sick of me yet? haha . 

I have to show off my doggies as well, or its just not fare on them . 








"Cruizer, Ozzie and Cherry"

OK, this is a mouthfull... i own 5dogs. Two Border Collies Cruizer (female) and Nelson (male), One Australian shepherd named Ozzie (male), One Tibetan Mastiff named Cherry and last but no leased... is.... Betty the Basenji. 

Well, here is a video i just took yesterday night of how my pack is feed at night. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2sPBA7m0uI
SADLY, its a little darker than expected. Sorry, ill try and get a better video for you all to see. 

Here are some photo's, of my darling doggies. 








A group short, running around at the park... Cherry, Cruizer and Ozzie. 
*
Ozzie: *



































Nelson

































Cruizer: 

















































Cherry: 

































Betty:
















Sad;y cant find the photo's of Betty for you, ill try and find them and repost 



Hope you enjoyed the photo's!!!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, simply beautiful each and every one of them. I really love the coat coloration and those eyes that Ozzie has! Such beautiful creatures, thank you for sharing :3 Hope to see more of the pack soon. :]


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are some of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen! ALL of those are dogs I would kill to have. 
Border Collies and Aussies are my 2 favorite dogs, and I have recently been looking into Basenjis.

Where did you get your Tibetin Masstiff they are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Those are some of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen! ALL of those are dogs I would kill to have.
> Border Collies and Aussies are my 2 favorite dogs, and I have recently been looking into Basenjis.
> 
> Where did you get your Tibetin Masstiff they are such beautiful dogs.


Agreed, the TM is a goregous breed and is making me want one of them. But alas, living with my boyfriend and his dad, his dad doesn't want another big dog at the moment since he is still mourning the loss of his shepherd x wolf cross. :{ So give that big cuddle monster a cuddle for me ;p


----------



## RatHappyRattery (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Guyz, for such lovely comments about my Dogs. They are just my pride and joy of my life ;D. 

I got my TM from Pawlee Kennels, here in Australia. Cherry is such a stunning girl, very one just falls in love with her. Her nickname is Door mat, as all she does is laying around the house sleep... she looks like a big bear rug, haha. 

I planning to Breed Aussies and Border Collies, I just love and adore them. 
Here is a very of Nelson: Just a short video of his gate, he need some more gate training until we put him back into the show ring. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/RatHappyRattery?feature=mhum#p/u/2/CHqYt-Gtzp0

Here is Cruizer Playing ball with myself: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/RatHappyRattery?feature=mhum#p/u/1/8I0C1-N5kh0

Basenji's are great dogs, however they are very cat like. They are stubborn as ****, and hard to train. However, they are very fun loving dogs, that love nothing more to sit in front of the heater and have cuddles.


----------

